# beginer plants?



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

what plants should i start with in a 20 gallon tall with a pair of cherry barb a dwarf gourami 2 corys and a zebra danio.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

anubias, hornwort, java fern


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

read the sticky: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/4069-beginner-plants-new-planted-tank-owners.html


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Java fern, anubias, anachrias, mosses (java or christmas, etc). All easy and awesome.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What about bacopa?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

jungle val, amazon sword....those 20 talls are like perfect for swords. put one in with some shorter plants(anubias) or driftwood/rocks scattered around it and call it good


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is a good idea to research plants just as you do fish...you want the plants to be suitable for the tank.....wouldn't make sense to put a sword or an aponogeton in a 10 gallon tank...most tanks are not deep enough for them..some swords and aponogetons can reach 3 feet tall or more...and swords need a little more light than many other plants..
for keeping plants in scale i like the java ferns and cryptocorynes...some vals are nice as well as plants like bacopa and anacharis...most are easy to trim to keep them under control...anubias are fantastic plants..very beautiful..several types and sizes...they grow slow but are worth having...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. Definitely do your research...and post on here if you have any questions about certain plants. We have tried pretty much every plant between a handful of us.


----------

